# Best display lizards?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i have a space in my room now thats 2foot wide by 18inches deep by lie 3 foot high and i dont know what to put in that space.??
dont want anymore chameleons as i have two already and want something that is pretty active so i can actually see the animal rather than looking at a hide all the time

dont mind if its aggressive or awkward to keep just let me know what you guys come up with?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Tokay 

or something that basks xD certain agamids i think could fit


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

A sexed pair of Giant Day Geckos (Phelsuma madagascariensis grandis)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Japalura splendida


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

One of these!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Willz0r2010 said:


> One of these!
> 
> image


Yeah wrong for the viv though


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Japalura splendida


sorry if im stupid but dont know what this is?

and i do like tokays but they scare me i wouldnt obviousl be holding but more for cleaning purposes i wouldnt know how to get round the gecko without being attacked?


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

My fail. Totally didn't even read the viv dimensions.

Ignore my post! They're rubbish display lizards. They're not even real.

:whistling2:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

tame it down  there are certain members on this forum who have tame tokays


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah but i have looked into that and its a hell of a lot of hard work and doesnt always work and you really need a cb baby to tame one otherwise you will be bitten several times and i hae read it can reverse if not handled all the time even when tame?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

No idea about the actual details xD just that its possible, might be better to ask someone in the know  

Otherwise, i can only suggest some members of the rhac family  but not sure how display orientated they are  my cresties dont make themselves obviously present


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

electric blue geckos


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

If you dont plan to handle your tokay, but want it to be ok for cleaning etc, that is doable. Just every day, stick your hands in, move them about, lift up afew plants etc (basically just step 1 in this taming guide http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/567099-tokay-gecko-palm-gecko-chinese.html ). That was its not going to bolt when you do any cleaning : victory:

And if your close to the viv on a day to day basis the tokay will get use to you being there, so wont run and hide when he sees you (mine is fine, but if someone else comes in my room he makes a quick exit to the plants). And once they are use to you they will spend more time out in the open during the day :2thumb:

You really should source a CB one though, as WC will most likely have parasites, which means no choice but to handle it to administer meds etc

And if you spend abit of time taming it, you could end up with one like this.....

(the regular handling helps to begin with, but once tame they dont revert back to "wild" quickly, atleast mine hasnt, didnt handle him at all between october last year and feb this year and he was fine! But he is in my bedroom, so sees me pretty much all day every day (as im a student :lol2 so he was use to me being about etc)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

herper147 said:


> sorry if im stupid but dont know what this is?
> 
> and i do like tokays but they scare me i wouldnt obviousl be holding but more for cleaning purposes i wouldnt know how to get round the gecko without being attacked?


one of these


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

herper147 said:


> yeah but i have looked into that and its a hell of a lot of hard work and doesnt always work and you really need a cb baby to tame one otherwise you will be bitten several times and i hae read it can reverse if not handled all the time even when tame?


you will always get tagged even by some of the tamest lizards!


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i know i will get tagged i have been by every lizard i own but i prefer to avoid it as it does hurt especially by a tokay


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

herper147 said:


> i know i will get tagged i have been by every lizard i own but i prefer to avoid it as it does hurt especially by a tokay


Ive seen some of ginnerones pics of his bites and they do bite well!


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

thats the only down side to tokays otherwise they would be the perfect lizard
but then this is what gives them their charm:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

herper147 said:


> thats the only down side to tokays otherwise they would be the perfect lizard
> but then this is what gives them their charm:2thumb:


and ginnerone will be your bestest mate if you get some


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

would love to get two but then you need a much bigger tank:devil: been researching them now and think i will stick with one and then see how it goes


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

My condolences to your fingers :whistling2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

herper147 said:


> would love to get two but then you need a much bigger tank:devil: been researching them now and think i will stick with one and then see how it goes


Good plan, you wont regret it!



imitebmike said:


> My condolences to your fingers :whistling2:


And, what would something so innocent to do your finger....:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> Good plan, you wont regret it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the smile of a tokay problem is hyou know hes thinking how tasty our finger looks


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

now we both know that little guy wouldnt do anything to you....But to others = reptillian anti-social pitbull


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

that has got to be the best tokay i've ever seen:flrt:






dont suppose your selling him:whistling2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I love the smile of a tokay problem is hyou know hes thinking how tasty our finger looks


haha, a good reason to use gloves till you are confident (or to just get a young one so their bites dont hurt)

But in all seriousness they will only bite as a last resort, you get plenty of warming, puffing up, barking, and running off, but if you give them no other choice, then they tag, which can take a good chunk of skin off, or they can lock down, which can do alot of damage. But this is why you get your tokay to trust you, they do learn, and do learn that you are not a predator just wanting to eat them up! haha As ginnerone will tell you once they trust you it can be difficult to get them to go back in their viv!




herper147 said:


> that has got to be the best tokay i've ever seen:flrt:


 Thanks, there are plenty of stunning tokays out there, ginnerone has quite a nice collection, and there are others with very lovely tokays :2thumb:






herper147 said:


> dont suppose your selling him:whistling2:


Well now you mention it....... NO! He is my baby, will never part with him, I got so lucky when I got him! But as I say, find your self a nice CB one, they grow fast, within a year they will be a good size :2thumb:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> now we both know that little guy wouldnt do anything to you....But to others = reptillian anti-social pitbull


 Well he will happily go to others, sometimes he will stay on them for awhile, where as other times he tries to jump back over to me. So far, while in my care, he has never bitten me or anyone else (only barked afew times)


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

is he fully grown? xD 

i recall seeing a massive tokay, but i dunno if that was like a special or something, i dont even know if tokays have morphs...


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> is he fully grown? xD
> 
> i recall seeing a massive tokay, but i dunno if that was like a special or something, i dont even know if tokays have morphs...


Yeah, he is fully grown, but lost half his tail, so he should be the best part of 13 inches, but is only about 9 inches.

And tokays do have morphs, but they are not so common in the UK at the moment, although all that will possibly be changing over the next year.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

imitebmike said:


> is he fully grown? xD
> 
> i recall seeing a massive tokay, but i dunno if that was like a special or something, i dont even know if tokays have morphs...


yes there are tokay morphs some of them are stunning and then someare ugly as hell
i love the powder blue morph but then i think that the calico morph just ruins the tokay they have great colours so why get rid of them?

have a look at these
Tokay Geckos | Tokay Geckos


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

whoo, big geckos :O 

i like the melanistic one xD


----------



## CalE (Apr 24, 2010)

herper147 said:


> sorry if im stupid but dont know what this is?
> 
> and i do like tokays but they scare me i wouldnt obviousl be holding but more for cleaning purposes i wouldnt know how to get round the gecko without being attacked?


Dude it wont attack you anles you go t touch it it would just run away, tokays are amazing and look so rad, get one :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> Good plan, you wont regret it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that pic i need to get one lol but not any of those ugly morphs a bog standard tokay is the way to go and if you fancy a calico pop it in the toaster for a bit it would look exactley the same as a calico then :whistling2:


----------

